

Man-with-a-hammer syndrome - shalmanese
http://blog.figuringshitout.com/man-with-a-hammer-syndrome

======
triplefox
I get this aaall the time and the only way I have of dealing with the "must
tell the world" part is to post anonymously on some forum I don't care about
and then run away and not even look at the responses.

Later on I can look back at it and use the idea in a more considered essay.

